# Does hash smell when burnt?



## MJ20 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey guys.I was just wondering, does hash smell like weed when burnt?How would it smell if I were to mix it with some tobacco and pack it back into a cigarette?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2007)

Exactly like Mary Jane bud

Hippy


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 25, 2007)

i love seeing the brown/black bubbles and thick yellow dank smoke form iso hash gets u scourched


----------

